# تقنية دوبلر وكيفية قياس سرعة جريان الدم



## مهدي الزعيم (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اليكم المرفق التالي (نوع pdf) حول كيفية قياس سرعة جريان الدم باستخدام تقنية دوبلر للموجات فوق الصوتية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ م/مهدي الزعيم .

تحية من الأعماق وايامك سعيدة .

كما عودتنا موضوع اشيّق واروع من الأخر .

تسلم يدك وزادك الله علمأ .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك .. ودمت لنا ودام عطائك.

تحياتي,,


----------



## lolla_m_b (27 يناير 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا ومفيد تسلم الايادي


----------



## tigersking007 (28 يناير 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس مهدى الموضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## taymur__84 (30 يناير 2007)

mahdi thank u very much eng


----------



## wika (30 يناير 2007)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## محمد فتحى زكى (3 فبراير 2007)

*eng_deery************

جزاكم الله خيرا الف شكر:63:


----------



## majd82_m (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شئ جميل ومفيد يسلم أيديك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

teslm eidak


----------



## engelmasry (1 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك بجد على المجهود الجامد ده انتا انقظتني............. شكراااا


----------



## المسلم84 (2 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير.....


----------



## silent eyes (2 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك على هذا الجهد الجميل


----------



## أحمد السبعاوي (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## Eng.MJ (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا سيد مهدي وانتظر منك ال cd لاتنسى


----------



## eng emee (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكلر اجزيلا يا باش مهندسوجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وكان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه


----------



## ضبعة (19 أبريل 2009)

الله يسلم هالايدين مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع جميل


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

Thanks alot Mr. Mehdi


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 يونيو 2009)

تسلم إيدك يا زعيم والله أنت زعيم بجد وأشكرك بالغ الشكر على مواضيعك الجد شيقة وررررائعة وعلى روحك الطيبة.


----------



## kimojet (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع غايه فى الاهميه


----------



## ahmed bak (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن المسلمين نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## sajida (15 يوليو 2009)

_ألف شكر على المعلومات المتكاملة_


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dimond ston (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dimond ston (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان انا مهندس اياد من العراق وانا زائر جديد للملتقى الجميل جدا والمفيد وارجو التعارف معكم وان تقبلوني صديق لكم


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmadba (12 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس ال..... (13 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندسه ورده (14 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ... مشكور


----------



## عباس اللامي (22 يناير 2011)

Good job mr.


----------



## haedar alrobae (22 يناير 2011)

تحياتي 
يازعيم مممممممممممممممممممممنون
اشكرك


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا مهندس زادك الله


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

شكر خاص للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## عاطف روحان (25 أبريل 2012)

معلومات قيمه جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

mashkour bro.......


----------



## محمد جعفر عبد (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## ayman20 (14 يونيو 2012)

تسلم ومشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------

